# سؤال حول تركيز الكلور



## chemi_sn (6 سبتمبر 2012)

تحيه طيبه وبعد : لدينا خزان 6متر مكعب مرتبط بمضخة نبضيه لضخ الكلور لداخله سؤالي هو ما تركيز الكلور الموجود ضمن الخزان المرتبط بالمضخه وما هو معدل ضخه لخزان المياه مع العلم ان المياه بعدها ستنتقل من الخزان ل وحدة تحليه (سوفتنر)وشكرا لكم.


----------



## chemi_sn (7 سبتمبر 2012)

تحية طيبه : اخواني متابعي هذا المنتدى الكريم هذه هي المره الثانيه التي اتوجه بها لكم بسؤال حول معالجة المياه ولكن للاسف لالقى اي رد على استفساراتي ارجو منكم اخذ اسئلتي بيعين الاعتبار ومحاولة مساعدي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكل بيحبك (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اللي اقدر افيدك فيه ان لو التحليه بنظام التناضح العكسي
يفضل دخول الماء الي المنظومه خالي من الكلور
اي يجب ازاله الكلور من مياه الخزان


----------



## maidi (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السيد الكريم 
لو كنت مدرساً وأعطيت هذا السؤال لطلابك لفاتو بالحيط .


----------



## maidi (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مع ذلك سأجيبك بشكل عام عن التعقيم بمحلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم :

تذكر أن : ppm 1 هو part per million 1 أي واحد ميلليليتر لكل متر مكعب .

حتى يتم حقن أولي 0.8 ppm كلور لخزان سعة 1 متر مكعب ماء :
إذا كان تركيز المحلول التجاري لهيبو كلوريت الصوديوم هو 12% من الكلور .
لدينا عامل التخفبف هو 100 ÷ 12 = 8.33
0.8 * 8.33 = 6.66 ppm 
إذا كانت المضخة تعمل :
الحد الأدنى 33 ميلليليتر لكل متر مكعب
الحد الأعلى 165 " " " "
فإن قيمة 50% تقريباً تعادل 100 ميلليليتر لكل متر مكعب .
100 ÷ 6.66 = 15 
أي يجب التخفيف :
كل 1 ليتر من المحلول بتركيز 12% كلور يخفف بـ 15 ليتر ماء لإتمام الحقن الأولي للخزان عند معدل 0.8 ppm بضخ 50% .

ولديك المعادلة التالية :

الجرعة ppm = القيمة المطلوبة ppm + القيمة المتبقية ppm .

كل الكلام السابق عن تعقيم الماء .

تحذير :
الحد الأعلى للكلور الداخل لجهاز السوفتنر 0.5 ppm أو حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة للريزين .


----------



## maidi (7 سبتمبر 2012)

أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Elrawwagah (9 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك على التوضيح

أتمنى التوضيح
كم هي كمية الكلور اللازمة لتعقيم خزان تجميع مياه المطر ثابت سعة 90 متر مكعب
علماً أنه سوف يتم إضافة مادة هيبوكلورات الصوديوم للخزان تركيز 6.5 %
شكرا​


----------



## alhaidry2004 (20 أغسطس 2013)

اعمل في محطة تناضح عكسي صغيرة من 6 شهور ولاحظت انه في البداية كانت انتاجية المحطة 100m3/h والان انخفضت الانتاجية الى 98.5m3/h ... ماسبب هذا الانخفاض؟


----------

